
How Many X86-64 Instructions Are There Anyway? - kalgubtoi
https://stefanheule.com/blog/how-many-x86-64-instructions-are-there-anyway/
======
alblue
An interesting read but basically boils down to "how many primitive opcodes
are there" rather than instructions on the whole. It also doesn't take into
account the use of prefixes: for example nop1 and nop2 are technically two
instructions (0x90 and 0x66 0x90) but just counting opcodes isn't going to see
that.

However if you are interested in assembly this is a well written post and
talks about the problem of overloaded opcodes (eg mov, add) and gives
different ways of coming up with the answers, which are between 900 and 2500
depending on what you count ...

